# Le Fanal - a Michelin star experience



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 11, 2022)

I believe it was Feb 2018 my cousin took me to La Trompette in London. My first Michelin star restaurant experience

The other day I was treated to my second experience. There are 6 Michelin star restaurants in my near area where I live in Rivesaltes. We decided on Le Fanal in banyuls sur mer
we decided on the entry level menu because my partner doesn’t eat A lot and frankly doesn’t even go for the haute cuisine. So there was no point in me going for the higher level menu and being out of sync presentation wise


Memorable aspects
The house made bread
The house red wine
The fish
The vegetables


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 11, 2022)

NICE!

Just wait what happens when you go up the Michelin * ladder...I was totally blown away the first time I had dinner at a 1* place decades ago, and then knew what to expect sort-of on further occasions over some years.

A few years ago I was left totally speechless when we had dinner at a 2* place to celebrate a big event....to the point where we did not wanted the taste explosions to stop and we dared each other to lick our plates (my GF won), we both were mind numbed and physically wasted after finishing dinner.

By all means try, even if once in a lifetime!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 11, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> NICE!
> 
> Just wait what happens when you go up the Michelin * ladder...I was totally blown away the first time I had dinner at a 1* place decades ago, and then knew what to expect sort-of on further occasions over some years.
> 
> ...


I'm with you and I would do it, there a couple 2 star places here in the south as well and of course Paris, Lyon etc
the problem is my partner has no interest in it, so the experience wouldn't be what it could be with someone who is eager and interested


----------



## chefwp (Jan 11, 2022)

HSC /// Knives said:


> I'm with you and I would do it, there a couple 2 star places here in the south as well and of course Paris, Lyon etc
> the problem is my partner has no interest in it, so the experience wouldn't be what it could be with someone who is eager and interested


Go with a friend!


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Jan 11, 2022)

I'd have to buy new clothes.


----------



## e30Birdy (Jan 11, 2022)

That's one of my Bucket list items actually. Always wanted to try at minimum 1 star Cousine but I know I will be intrigued to try 2 star after to compare at some point. Sometimes I am glad I am not rich as things like this remain a highlight in life


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 11, 2022)

e30Birdy said:


> That's one of my Bucket list items actually. Always wanted to try at minimum 1 star Cousine but I know I will be intrigued to try 2 star after to compare at some point. Sometimes I am glad I am not rich as things like this remain a highlight in life


This one had a reasonable prix fixe menu for €38 which includes tax and tip

I’ve been to numerous bib gourmand level restaurants and I don’t see much difference with a 1 star Michelin restaurant but that could also be because of the level of my order


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 11, 2022)

Bib gourmand being close to 1 star is also my experience, the jump from 1* to ** is IMO far bigger! (and in price too)


----------



## e30Birdy (Jan 11, 2022)

HSC /// Knives said:


> This one had a reasonable prix fixe menu for €38 which includes tax and tip
> 
> I’ve been to numerous bib gourmand level restaurants and I don’t see much difference with a 1 star Michelin restaurant but that could also be because of the level of my order



Yeah I have looked a bit and we have Alexander Hermanns near us. 2 stars and between 189 for 6 course and 219 for 8. So with wine to the meals my better half and I would be out like 900. Ouch

There are a few places where my brother in law lives that are 1 star and cheaper but didn't see anything for 38 so far as 1 star in my short search. Usually around 80 or so. But hey you only live once.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 11, 2022)

Many 1 start places have special deals, like a set very affordable menu on one day in the week. Or have lunch, both offer a good opportunity to sample the goods at a reasonable price level.


----------



## Migraine (Jan 11, 2022)

Covid permitting, we're going to San Sebastien in April after our wedding and have Martin Berasetagui (3*) booked.

Can't wait.

Previously been to Restaurant Nathan Outlaw before it changed to Outlaw's New Road (2* at the time). It was unreal. One of courses was literally just a piece of fish with "Porthilly sauce" and it was one of the best things I've ever eaten.

Not sure we've ever been to a 1*, lol.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Migraine said:


> Covid permitting, we're going to San Sebastien in April after our wedding and have Martin Berasetagui (3*) booked.


Well if Covid scuppers that plan don't forget to cancel in writing in plenty of time or face a 220 Euro per person charge. Ouch


----------



## Migraine (Jan 11, 2022)

Yeah I will.


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 11, 2022)

I've told people a million times that I'd rather have one 3* meal then 20 basic meals in a "regular" place. Even friends who don't have a lot of money, I recommend that they stick 5 bucks a month aside until for the treat. It's that impressive if you like food. 

I've been fortunate enough to eat at many of them and have generally been stunned by the experience.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 11, 2022)

that sort of places take some planning anyway....I happened to plan a trip to Kopenhagen a while ago and wanted to eat at Noma...no dice unless you plan like 3 months ahead or you are a star or frequent guest...same with some 3* places in the Netherlands, Fat Duck etc....there just is too much money going around, dang


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 11, 2022)

big_adventure said:


> I've told people a million times that I'd rather have one 3* meal then 20 basic meals in a "regular" place. Even friends who don't have a lot of money, I recommend that they stick 5 bucks a month aside until for the treat. It's that impressive if you like food.
> 
> I've been fortunate enough to eat at many of them and have generally been stunned by the experience.



My filosofy too!

Until a like 15 years ago a 1* meal was a rare treat, now I can afford 3* (yet with Covid -and even without- planning is impossible, now THAT is a first world problem!) and plan to sample while I can. When push comes to shove I can make my own seriously good food for little money (look at all the crae around Cucina Povere)


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 11, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> that sort of places take some planning anyway....I happened to plan a trip to Kopenhagen a while ago and wanted to eat at Noma...no dice unless you plan like 3 months ahead or you are a star or frequent guest...same with some 3* places in the Netherlands, Fat Duck etc....there just is too much money going around, dang



Yup, I ate at Noma some years ago. It was great - a top 5 experience for sure.

Reservations are generally less awful here in Paris, likely because there are so many of the high end places and they are so expensive. They are a catastrophe in the States for many places: Thomas Keller started a reservation trend with French Laundry where you could only book exactly 2 months in advance, starting at 11am each day. The restaurant was booked every day by 11:00.05. Many other places followed that trend, and during their hot periods reservations were luck-based at best.

I was at a cooking class where Keller was the chef instructor 20 years ago. The class was fun, the food was amazing, and Keller got extremely upset when, during one Q&A, a bunch of the attendees started berating his reservation policy. He lost his temper somewhat, eventually just saying "you don't know what you are talking about, I've had a full house every night for years, so I do." Crickets after that.


----------



## ethompson (Jan 11, 2022)

I agree with the above, if you're really, really into food _and _hospitality, its worth saving up for an every once in awhile splurge. I've been fortunate enough to have eaten at a lot of really great restaurants and my favorite meals are also some of my favorite life memories. There is something really special that happens when you have great friends, great food, excellent wine, and a world class hospitality team running the show. Some of my friends go to big sporting events, some have season tickets to fine arts, I have my fancy meals. If you're into it, it makes sense, if not, probably better to spend you $ on something more important to you.

Was going to go to Peru in June 2020 and do Central and Maido while I was there, but covid took care of that... Someday I'll be out and traveling again, haven't decided what my next blowout will be.

@HSC /// Knives, I LOVE the cheese cart above. Something so fun and baroque about old school cart service! When I was at Steirereck in Vienna summer 2017, they had absolutely insane cheese, bread, and brandy carts (that brandy cart was my first taste of Rochelt and subsequent enlightenment).


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Jan 11, 2022)

I looked up a list of Michelin star restaurants in the US. They are all in California, D.C., Illinois, and New York? What's the game with that? It is implausible that there is no exemplary fine dining in other States. The wealth in Jackson Hole would likely require it.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 11, 2022)

Mr.Wizard said:


> I looked up a list of Michelin star restaurants in the US. They are all in California, D.C., Illinois, and New York? What's the game with that? It is implausible that there is no exemplary fine dining in other States. The wealth in Jackson Hole would likely require it.


They generally pick different regions. San Francisco and surrounding wine and tech cities and New York are usually on it. Los Angeles has been left out for awhile. Vegas pops up from time to time. They generally skip over the middle of the U.S. except for maybe like Chicago.

In my opinion, Michelin Guide is a mix of politics and merit based decisions.









Michelin Guide - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rangen (Jan 11, 2022)

It was definitely interesting to visit a city (Hong Kong) before and after the first Michelin inspectors visited the place. 

An obscure second-floor place where I wandered in one day and was blessed with a river fish in a vinegar sauce that still haunts me, in a near-empty dining room, became really hard to get into, and much higher-priced. 

A not particularly notable, but popular, Taiwanese snacks chain, got a star for some reason.

My favorite obscure yellow-tablecloth Sichuan got a star, and went upscale. The tablecloths were red, the prices were much higher, and a couple of my favorite dishes vanished.

And of course some recognized greats got their deserved stars.

Was the place better off for the visit of the Michelin inspectors? Can't say yes, can't say no.


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 12, 2022)

Mr.Wizard said:


> I looked up a list of Michelin star restaurants in the US. They are all in California, D.C., Illinois, and New York? What's the game with that? It is implausible that there is no exemplary fine dining in other States. The wealth in Jackson Hole would likely require it.



Principally it is because they only started doing Michelin red guides in the states in about 2003 or so, and they started in a couple of notable food "meccas" only. The inspection process is therefore focused in those locations.

Also, many fine places for food in the states simply don't qualify for stars because they are much too crowded and noisy. Stars are based on the entire experience, which includes a lot of points for the setting. 3* places generally have multiple meters between tables. Famously, Taillevant, an exquisite place in Paris that held 3* for over 30 years, lost one about 15 years ago because the interior was just slightly too crowded in the eyes of the inspectors. I've eaten there several times - it's not crowded at all compared to 99% of places, but it was too much for 3 stars. The food hadn't changed, they just lost a star. Funny enough, they were on the affordable side for a Paris 3* - at the time 130 to 180 euros per person for food only. So they raised their prices slightly, didn't lose any business at all, and the place is still as good as it ever was. Service is still impeccable. 

Very, very few US spots respect that standard of comfort.


----------



## cooktocut (Jan 12, 2022)

I've never been to a single michelin star restaurant, mainly because they are not in my area. I am traveling to DC next weekend though and have booked Sushi Nakazawa (1*) and a The Inn at Little Washington (3*). What a treat!! I am so excited


----------



## parbaked (Jan 12, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> They generally pick different regions. San Francisco and surrounding wine and tech cities and New York are usually on it. Los Angeles has been left out for awhile.



It's kind of silly...
San Francisco has a population of under 900,000 and 53 restaurants that are at least Bib Gourmand.
I can walk to 17 within a mile of my home in Japantown.
This doesn't even include Oakland, wine country or the tech cities in the South Bay. 
San Francisco totals:
3 Star: 3
2 Star: 7
1 Star: 21
Bib Gourmand: 22





San Francisco 3 Stars MICHELIN MICHELIN Restaurants – the MICHELIN Guide USA


Find all 3 Stars MICHELIN Restaurants - the MICHELIN Guide San Francisco. MICHELIN inspector reviews and insights




guide.michelin.com


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 12, 2022)

does the inspector perhaps happen to live in or close to SF?


----------



## parbaked (Jan 12, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> does the inspector perhaps happen to live in or close to SF?


Maybe a favorite side dish??


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 12, 2022)

somehow I do not imagine that Michelin is not using several inspectors inspecting the same places and therefore also checks the inspectors


----------



## Delat (Jan 12, 2022)

Mr.Wizard said:


> I looked up a list of Michelin star restaurants in the US. They are all in California, D.C., Illinois, and New York? What's the game with that? It is implausible that there is no exemplary fine dining in other States. The wealth in Jackson Hole would likely require it.



There’s Robuchon in Vegas. We actually met Robuchon several times at his more casual Atelier de Robochuon (the main restaurant has the stars); he was really a super nice guy and hilariously I didn’t even know who he was the first time we ate there and met him. He loved our daughter who was around 6-8 at the time and came over to meet her after our waiter told him she inhaled a couple of their foie gras dishes; Robuchon sent us over one of every dessert after saying hello  

I’ve eaten at several Michelin star restaurants in the US and honestly I think in the last 15+ years with the explosion of chef-owned restaurants and the foodie scene you can get amazing world-class meals at places that don’t have stars. We used to go looking for those starred restaurants when we were younger but now don’t put much emphasis on it at all. I do kinda regret not going to Kin Khao in SF even though I stayed in that hotel several times, though. But in SF it’s not like you’re starved for amazing restaurant choices.

If we ever get over this covid business I’m feeling like I might include some destination restaurants in Europe (with Michelin stars) in our next few trips though.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Jan 12, 2022)

Delat said:


> There’s Robuchon in Vegas.



It is not listed, unless I am using the search incorrectly. Robuchon — MICHELIN Guide – the official website


----------



## Delat (Jan 13, 2022)

Mr.Wizard said:


> It is not listed, unless I am using the search incorrectly. Robuchon — MICHELIN Guide – the official website



Must’ve fallen off; I think it may be the only restaurant in Vegas to have earned 3 stars at least once upon a time. I’ve never been to the main restaurant but Atelier de Robuchon is fantastic. Looks like Atelier earned 1 star at one point as well (I never realized it till just now and I’ve been there at least a dozen times  )


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 13, 2022)

parbaked said:


> It's kind of silly...
> San Francisco has a population of under 900,000 and 53 restaurants that are at least Bib Gourmand.
> I can walk to 17 within a mile of my home in Japantown.
> This doesn't even include Oakland, wine country or the tech cities in the South Bay.
> ...



SF and NYC were the first two cities with Michelin ratings in the States, and much of the ratings crawl starts there.


----------



## coxhaus (Jan 22, 2022)

I have never had food like that. It looks interesting. I guess I am just a Texas hick.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 24, 2022)

coxhaus said:


> I have never had food like that. It looks interesting. I guess I am just a Texas hick.


It is interesting and an experience. But that doesn’t mean I don’t like to have more approachable foods like bbq meats and tex mex or an in-and-out cheeseburger. 

The Advertisiing phrase tex-mex I see often around here in the south and of course the food is nothing like tex-mex


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 24, 2022)

HSC /// Knives said:


> It is interesting and an experience. But that doesn’t mean I don’t like to have more approachable foods like bbq meats and tex mex or an in-and-out cheeseburger.
> 
> The Advertisiing phrase tex-mex I see often around here in the south and of course the food is nothing like tex-mex


Any puffy tacos?


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jan 24, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Any puffy tacos?


havent seen any puffy...

the tacos here are more like fried burritos with the addition of french fries inside, it's terrible


----------



## big_adventure (Jan 24, 2022)

There are a couple of decent burrito joints in Paris, but it's rare, recent and overpriced as hell.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 24, 2022)

HSC /// Knives said:


> havent seen any puffy...
> 
> the tacos here are more like fried burritos with the addition of french fries inside, it's terrible


So...more like Jack in the Box, less tex-mex?


----------



## Migraine (Apr 11, 2022)

Martin Berasategui. It was amazing. He was also actually there and cooking which was cool; came out and met everyone about 2/3rds of the way through.



Spoiler


----------



## Migraine (Apr 11, 2022)

Part 2:


Spoiler


----------



## MarcelNL (Apr 11, 2022)

count me in!

(what is with the years in front of the dishes, year of birth?)


----------



## Migraine (Apr 11, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> count me in!
> 
> (what is with the years in front of the dishes, year of birth?)


Year they were "invented" as far as I could make out.


----------



## camochili (Apr 12, 2022)

Interesting that you have been to MB. I was thinking about going there (and some other places), too as a birthday present for my wife. But flight connections made it unattractive so that i opted for another city where we hopefully will have some nice food.

Funny having found this thread as we have become fans of fine dining in recent years. The more we cook at home, and the more comfortable we feel to try out new techniques, the more we want to get spoiled with levels of cooking, that we probably will never achieve. 
I agree that it is mostly worth to have dinners at such places. Before i tried, i always thought that i have to wear suit and tie at such places, but this is not the case. At least not where i have been so far. In fact it can be quite casual at such restaurants and i appreciate that it is not about the way you dress, but how you enjoy the food. 
My first one star was long time ago, with a long time i haven't been at another, but as mentioned above, when we started to cook and upgrade our kitchen skills, we wanted more when going out. So today, when we go on vacations, we try to combine with some nice restaurants that sometimes need to be booked well in advance. Last year we finally had our first 3* and where overwhelmed. But i have to say that the step from 2* to 3* can be quite small and the prices paid at 3* maybe worth it for all what is behind such an experience, but i find myself best served in 1* and some 2*, i have to say.


----------



## camochili (Apr 12, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> They generally pick different regions. San Francisco and surrounding wine and tech cities and New York are usually on it. Los Angeles has been left out for awhile. Vegas pops up from time to time. They generally skip over the middle of the U.S. except for maybe like Chicago.
> 
> *In my opinion, Michelin Guide is a mix of politics and merit based decisions.*
> 
> ...


I agree. Sometimes it's good to know that not every restaurant not listed wouldn`t get a recognition. For example in Austria Michelin skipped all restaurants not located in one of the major cities. There are a few restaurants in rural areas, that had stars, and simply didn't get them anymore due to this policy. 
For sure there are more similar examples.


----------



## Migraine (Apr 12, 2022)

We've been to a 2* (Nathan Outlaw's before he closed and reopened it under a different name and ethos) and a 3* (Martin Berasategui) but never a 1*.

A place near us:






Home - Meadowsweet







www.meadowsweetholt.com





got a star recently and looks really good so are probably going to give that a go soon.

The wife really wants to go to Core by Clare Smyth so am going to try and book that for her birthday. 

If I could pick any restaurant in the UK to go to it would probably be L'Enclume, but I don't think it'd be up her street.


----------



## camochili (Apr 12, 2022)

Migraine said:


> We've been to a 2* (Nathan Outlaw's before he closed and reopened it under a different name and ethos) and a 3* (Martin Berasategui) but never a 1*.
> 
> A place near us:
> 
> ...


I like restaurants that stick to certain principles like seasonality and sustainability. L'Enclume was on my list already before it got awarded 3*, but now it will be even harder to get a place there. In the Uk there are quite a few restaurants that i have on my bucket list for the next visits, like Ikoyi, Aimsir or Benares (whereof i already tried to cook one of his dishes)


----------



## damiano (Apr 12, 2022)

camochili said:


> flight connections made it unattractive


Try flying into Bordeaux and get a rental car. Bordeaux is a very nice city as well.


----------



## Migraine (Apr 12, 2022)

We flew into Biarritz and booked a taxi transfer to San Sebastian. We'd normally have got the bus but it was our honeymoon so splashed out.

Other option was to fly into Bilbao and bus to San Sebastian. We did a day trip to Bilbao on the bus and it was very straightforward.


----------



## Quoique (Apr 14, 2022)

On top of the ladder, there’s Gilles Goujon’s “auberge du vieux puits“ in nearby Fontjoncouse.
He‘s not only a 3* michelin chief, he’s also a MOF (best of France)


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Apr 14, 2022)

Quoique said:


> On top of the ladder, there’s Gilles Goujon’s “auberge du vieux puits“ in nearby Fontjoncouse.
> He‘s not only a 3* michelin chief, he’s also a MOF (best of France)


Just looked that up, it’s just a 45 min drive from my house


----------



## Tralle (Apr 14, 2022)

That cheese table! 

One of my main take aways from my first Michelin experience was that no one ever told me how drunk you'll get from a wine menu at a Michelin restaurant. 

"No way i am gonna toss or leave anything from a 30-50$ glass of wine.." times 8. 

Also the food was good


----------



## camochili (Apr 14, 2022)

Tralle said:


> That cheese table!
> 
> One of my main take aways from my first Michelin experience was that no one ever told me how drunk you'll get from a wine menu at a Michelin restaurant.
> 
> ...



Well, not always funny when some drunk people sit at the table next to you. Had a similar experience where they really got loud and making fun of the food... Not funny at all. 
Sometimes i wonder how people don't get drunk after 6 or more glasses of wine. Self-discipline or alcoholics...


----------



## Michi (Apr 14, 2022)

camochili said:


> Self-discipline or alcoholics...


Alcoholics.


----------



## Migraine (Apr 14, 2022)

Tralle said:


> That cheese table!
> 
> One of my main take aways from my first Michelin experience was that no one ever told me how drunk you'll get from a wine menu at a Michelin restaurant.
> 
> ...



Not Michelin starred, but we went to Benedict's (Home :: Benedicts Restaurant) which is near us when Tom Kerridge was guest chef. It was eight courses, alternating between courses done by Benedict's and courses by Tom Kerridge.

It was great but it came with a wine flight (we don't drink much alcohol at all usually).

Full-size glass of wine with every course, and they were topping up the glasses. We got absolutely wasted.


----------



## Lars (Apr 14, 2022)

Michi said:


> Alcoholics.


You spelled amateurs wrong


----------



## Migraine (Tuesday at 2:14 PM)

After trying for months, I've finally got a table at Core by Clare Smyth for my wife's birthday.

Seems to be just about the hottest place in the country at the moment so I can't wait.


----------



## Philly (Wednesday at 8:42 PM)

Mr.Wizard said:


> I looked up a list of Michelin star restaurants in the US. They are all in California, D.C., Illinois, and New York? What's the game with that? It is implausible that there is no exemplary fine dining in other States. The wealth in Jackson Hole would likely require it.


Yes you are absolutely right on ..! Michelin only goes where there is money . I have worked in Michelin star kitchen in NYC,DC I spent 15 years in Philadelphia and 10 at Le Bec Fin ..! He had every award possible but Michelin never came to Philadelphia yet it was 225 $ dollars per person with out tip tax and drinks ..!! Smh  I don’t understand why other then politicians reasoned ..!!


----------



## Philly (Wednesday at 8:54 PM)

big_adventure said:


> SF and NYC were the first two cities with Michelin ratings in the States, and much of the ratings crawl starts there.


Yes absolutely spot on ! I can’t agree with you more . I have worked in many Michelin star kitchen over the last 30 years + . 

I’m going to San Francisco on the 18th of this month till February 3 . 
I am going out to see friends and family. So of them work in Michelin star kitchen. I have reservations at: 
Altier Crenn 3* 27th friend work here
Benu 3* 24th friends work here
Quince 3 21 th all in January 2023 

I’m super stoked and I tried many times to get into the French laundry but no dice  like some said on the thread ..!! If you don’t get on line at 10 am sharp sold out at 10:05 ..! 
It’s a lot like trying to get knifes from ToshO on the drop with Bots ..!! Lmao


----------

